# Philosophy Conference of Interest



## CatechumenPatrick (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm surprised no one has posted about this yet (or maybe someone has and I'm overlooking it). I plan to go (through registration might cost a bit), and you should, too:


Alvin Plantinga Retirement Celebration
May 20-22, 2010

University of Notre Dame

Co-Chairs: Kelly James Clark (Calvin College) and Michael Rea (University of Notre Dame)


1. Michael Bergmann, Purdue University
What Can Skeptical Theists Know?"
Respondent: Steve Wykstra, Calvin College

2. Trenton Merricks, University of Virginia
"The Nature of Truth and the Nature of Truths"
Respondent: David VanderLaan, Westmont College

3. Tom Flint, University of Notre Dame
"Varieties of Accidental Necessity"
Respondent: Tom Crisp, Biola University

4. Richard Otte, UC, Santa Cruz
"Science and Religion: Starting Off On the Wrong Foot (Conceptions of Laws of Nature in Relation to Science and Divine Action)"
Respondent: Bas Van Fraassen, University of San Francisco

5. Ernest Sosa, Rutgers University
"The Relation of Plantinga's Epistemology to Science and Religion"
Respondent: Raymond Van Arragon, Bethel University

6. Eleonore Stump, Saint Louis University
"Free will and the Neo-Aristotelian Lessons of Biology"
Respondent: E. J. Coffman, University of Tennessee

7. Peter Van Inwagen, University of Notre Dame
"God and Science"
Respondent: Robin Collins, Messiah College

8. Nicholas Wolterstorff, Yale University
"Justice and the Good Life"
Respondent: Mark Murphy, Georgetown University

9. Dean Zimmerman, Rutgers University
"Plantinga on Possible Worlds and Individual Essences"
Respondent: Donald Smith, Virginia Commonwealth University

Alvin Plantinga Retirement Celebration - The Prosblogion

It's amazing how old many of these Christian philosophers are getting (Mavrodes, Alston, Wolterstorff, and now Plantinga come May, will all be Emeriti/retired, and Inwagen, Sosa, Van Frassen, et al will be soon, too).


----------



## yeutter (Aug 13, 2009)

I notice that Richard Swinburne and Tim McGrew are not among the speakers.
http://www.lydiamcgrew.com/McGrews__OnTheHistoricalArgument_.pdf


----------



## sastark (Aug 13, 2009)

There looks to be some interesting discussions on the topic of Science and Religion. I look forward to any publication of those lectures.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Aug 14, 2009)

I would go just to hear Eleonore Stump.


----------

